# IUI 1st scan tomorrow



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

hey, im on day 5 today of gonal dose of 50 and have a scan in the morning, if it doesnt show i have any follicles what will happen?? just put my dose up for another week?? anyone been in same situation?

also how big should follicles be on day 6 xx


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

hi mrshol no idea how big they should be, it's my day 2 today and am starting 75 gonal-f tomorrow :S


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

hey good luck, is this your third cycle? how come the others got cancelled etc..

i was on 50gonal f but now upped to 100 as follicles not grown over the last two day they are approx 11 mm and 12mm at min

have u go back monday for a scan, although feel that is a long wait and might grow to fast and ovaulte?? but god knows lol xx


----------



## notamuggle (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi ladies,

I don't know about gonal or how big the follies should be at CD6 but on CD 11 my follie was 10mm, on CD14 it was 14mm and on CD16 it was 19mm and I'm having IUI today. I do ovulate quite late in my cycle though, about CD18

Good luck x


----------



## mrshol (Apr 14, 2014)

notamuggle said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I don't know about gonal or how big the follies should be at CD6 but on CD 11 my follie was 10mm, on CD14 it was 14mm and on CD16 it was 19mm and I'm having IUI today. I do ovulate quite late in my cycle though, about CD18
> 
> Good luck x


thanks hun good luck hope it goes well xx


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

mrshol said:


> hey good luck, is this your third cycle? how come the others got cancelled etc..


My march cycle was unmedicated and the follicles didn't grow to the right size before the weekend (my clinic is closed on a weekend) and my april cycle, my period was extremely late and was having some family stresses so I decided to wait until all was calm!

May is definitely my month!


----------

